# Can I Borrow Your Surf Fishing Gear?



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Headed to the Outer Banks this Friday. Thought I'd just throw it out there...Does anybody have some extra gear they would let me borrow? I'm sure I can probably figure out some way to repay the favor and still clean it up when I'm done.

A surf rod & reel (or two) would be welcomed.

Headed to Corolla Light on the northern end of the OBX.

PM me if you can lend a hand. Thanks in advance.

PS: I'm looking in the Cleveland/Akron/Canton area...


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

cant help you with the gear but I would greatly appreciate any report you could offer when you get back. Ill be down there next month and Ive never surf fished. 

Good luck!!


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

As I am in the opposite corner of the state but I can give you tips on the surf casting. 
The beaches along the area are short and relatively steep. Fishing a high tide will mean your bait will be in 6' of water or better. Unlike Florida beaches that are shallow for a long way out, the NC beaches drop fast and that means good fishing in the rough water. Lots of turbulence. And the beaches there aren't screwed up by "replenishing" like many other east coast vacation spots.
I used various rigs for the week I was there and had the most luck with a double-dropper rig. 3-4 oz pyramid sinker on the bottom with two 2/0 hooks up from the sinker. Bottom hook was 24" above the weight and the second hook was 18" above the first. When properly set, the bottom bait is on the bottom and the upper floats above the bottom. We caught whiting, spots, grunts, croakers and other "panfish" style fish on those rigs. Clams, shrimp or squid all worked well with the clams being our best bait. I have using clams because it's like trying to keep snot on a hook but the whiting loved it. 
I used a standard fish-finder rig with a 4 oz no-roll sinker above a 150lb swivel, a 3' section of 60# mono and ending with a 12" Malin #5 wire leader on a 8/0 Gammy circle hook for sharks. Using parts of the panfish we caught above I caught numerous 1'-2' sharks in the surf, mostly dogfish. I did have a 3 foot shark of whatever kind it was on shore but I broke my line and never got to touch it. 
I caught the occasional bluefish and stingray throughout the week as well. Overall a decent area as far as I am concerned for surf fishing. Even better yet is the relative absence of crowds- the beaches were wide open when I was there. Many times I was the only one on the beach while fishing. It was great. 
My gear: 10' Daiwa SeaLine surf rod, Shimano Spheros 8000 reel, 20# mono. 

UFM82


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks so much for the info!!! im trying to learn all that I can. can you eat all of those types of panfish? are there any that are the best tasting? we would like to try to cook up some of these fish. did you try casting any lures such as crankbaits or spoons? also can you lip all of these fish or do you have to use pliers or something? how do you unhook a shark?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Sport Liquidators in Fairlawn Rt 18 has some ocean rods and reels for a decent price.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Snakecharmer, thanks for the tip. Sportsmans Liquidator had a couple of inexpensive rods that fit the bill for the trip.

Just read Lundy's report, man I wish I'd gone to Hatteras! But, we chose the northern end of the Outer Banks to lessen the travel for relatives driving in from upper NY state. We were north of Nags Head, in Corolla Light, near the 4x4 beaches/Virginia border.

I went on a tuna charter on the First Crack, a 50 foot sportfisherman out of Pirates Cove 35 miles out to the Gulf Stream. Classic case of 'shoulda been here yesterday.' After 2-3 days of blowing wind, the fleet finally got out on Sunday, Apr 8 and limited on yellowfins with a bluefin mixed in, maybe a wahoo or dolphin. So I got on a boat on Monday, Apr 9. Left the dock at 520am, set lines at 8am and trolled til 1pm. NO BITES. What a bummer...esp for the couple that had flown in from Kodiak Island, Alaska! On the way in, we did some bottom fishing for tilefish, which I hear are very good eating. We got our limit of 18 tilefish in about an hours time and headed for the barn. I hope that couple from Alaska liked that tilefish!

Otherwise, we did some surf fishing and had one good night of skate fishing with my father/brother-in-laws, but that was it. I did keep three skate to try. Kinda of a pain to clean, for the amount of meat you get, but the meat was tasty grilled/on tacos.

Next OBX trip I'll probably do like Lundy and head farther south, if we go for spring break again.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

bigwalleye,

If you are going early in the year you are better off going more south, especially if you are trying to get in some beach fishing. The water is always much warmer South of Cape Hatteras that time of year. 

How deep were you fishing for the blue tile fish?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

could have been golden tiles  ....we usually get those in 800ft.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Bigwalleye - Glad those rods worked out. I thought about getting one for the wall at Eastlake. But now I could just borrow yours


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> could have been golden tiles  ....we usually get those in 800ft.


I know that is why I said Blue tiles, I doubt they were anywhere near 800' of water on the trip he described.

And if he had caught them in 800 ft I think he would have siad so, that is not something you do everyday


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Blue line tiles we would catch in 550 along with the snowy grouper

you are so right...not something done everyday...I am truly blessed to have met and fished with the guys I do now in Florida....trips of a lifetime for most(including me) and they do it all the time....and I look forward to the next trip with them offshore or even in the bay!!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for the report bigwalleye. I hope to be able to do the same here eventually.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Ironman,

I will be in Jacksonville on business the last part of August. 

I want to go out fishing while I am there. Where are you buddies located? Charter?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Lundy said:


> Ironman,
> 
> I will be in Jacksonville on business the last part of August.
> 
> I want to go out fishing while I am there. Where are you buddies located? Charter?


sorry.... nothing but private...and I am so lucky to go out with them as it is....they have a regular crew..... when they get out.


----------

